# Eureka Mignon Grind Retention



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Overall I'm very happy with the Mignon and the single dosing mod (by its previous owner, bubbajvegas) is a fantastic way to dose it.

One thing that bothers me slightly is the grind retention but I reckon this is easily solved. I've found that if you take the hopper off and expose the opening to the burrs and give it a good slap with the palm of your hand a few times, you will see a good 1-3g come out. I've taken to doing it after every grind, it's not particularly onerous.

Interestingly, what comes out are very fine particles and darker in colour which I think means they are being exposed to the heat of the burrs for longer than the rest.

Interested if others members have had similar observations with this grinder.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep about 2g is what you will get. Note that you get retention on all grinders (bar specific single dosers like the HG-One), but being a smaller domestic grinder it is less than on big commercials which are more like 6g+. That is why people tend to mod grinders as they are single dosing at home which adds to the faffing around.

Another techniques is to blow the grinds out either from above or below using something like this, although not to be used if grinding directly into the pf as it is quite messy.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

make something like this up, looks naff but it works. almost getting same weigh in as out.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would daves camera lens mod with cover not be the answer? Just to recap, when you have ground, put the cover on and if it fist properly, you press the cap in and the cover blows a small amount of air through the system for you


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

glevum said:


> make something like this up, looks naff but it works. almost getting same weigh in as out.


While the weight in/out may be the same there will be an almost identical amount of grinds each time retained between the burrs and the exit chute. This means that each time you grind the first ~2g will be old grinds from the last time you used the grinder and the last 2g will remain in place.

Now, you may consider this to be not noticeable at 2g/18g and be happy with that. Or you may want to try and knock/blow out the retained grinds, or other people purge the grinder with beans and then throwing away the retained grinds before dosing again. Grinders........grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

grinders are indeed a pain in the arse. But i've always favoured just grinding out the first 2-3g of the day and binning it.

I tend to leave enough beans in my hopper for 1-2 days so that theres a consistent column of weight on top of the burrs. Single dosing is too much hassle for my own liking. I'm also happy to accept a little bit of waste to get a good shot. So i just grind for 1-2 seconds.. throw that out and then do it properly.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

i always run a few grammes start of day to purge out stale grinds, what else can you do, apart from getting a Mythos?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Would daves camera lens mod with cover not be the answer? Just to recap, when you have ground, put the cover on and if it fist properly, you press the cap in and the cover blows a small amount of air through the system for you


It's a good idea that I've seen suggested on a previous post, don't know if anyones tried it yet.

I thought about trying it in conjunction with a metal hood (may well screw into each other)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10224-Mignon-camera-hood-mod/page2&highlight=mignon+hood

Taking the top off and smacking it with an open palm seems to work quite well


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The lens mod works every time


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Would daves camera lens mod with cover not be the answer? Just to recap, when you have ground, put the cover on and if it fist properly, you press the cap in and the cover blows a small amount of air through the system for you


The rubber lens hood was mentioned in a previous thread to be used in conjunction with a 40.5mm metal lens hood. I think Jakeapers had ordered one and was looking to see if they could screw into each other

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10224-Mignon-camera-hood-mod/page2&highlight=mignon+hood


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Is there a lens good that fits the mignon, the opening isn't that big...?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've seen this thread, which could use a couple of 40.5mm lens hood screwed together although not sure if a rubber one would screw into the metal one. Worth a go though

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread...ht=mignon+hood

I did try and post this earlier but it needed moderators clearance for some reason...Glenn?!?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've seen a thread titled "Mignon Camera Hood Mod" where you could use a couple of 40.5mm lens hood screwed together although not sure if a rubber one would screw into the metal one. Worth a go though

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10224-Mignon-camera-hood-mod/page2&highlight=mignon+hood

I did try and post the link earlier but got the message "Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting"..........Glenn?!?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10224-Mignon-camera-hood-mod&highlight=Mignon+Camera+Hood


----------

